# FOUND Bengal cat in Bristol



## nattymariax

Me and some friends have found an unchipped pale brown Bengal(?) the Clifton area of Bristol. She's been taken to the vets and unfortunately isn't chipped and is pregnant. She WAS wearing a blue/grey collar so obviously belongs to someone. Posters have been put up around the area with no luck. I urge anyone with ANY information to come forward as the cat is definitely pregnant and needs the resources/home we cannot give. If we cannot find the owner we will have to hand it over to the RSPCA. The friends who have the cat aren't allowed pets in their maisonette but are keeping her safe and fed for now.

She is so well natured and a beautiful cat. Please contact me on here if you have any information and I can forward numbers from there

x


----------



## babygirls

Oh the poor sweet thing. I hope she finds her home soon 

Is her collar ok? It looks a bit tight? maybe its because she's leaning over her food bowl


----------



## emzybabe

Shes stunning, I hope her owner gets in contact


----------



## Guest

My friend's cousin has lost her bengal and she is in Bristol, will check with her


----------



## nattymariax

I took her collar off because it looked a little tight  kept it though...still no news though


----------



## emzybabe

I would offer to adopt her, but I really shouldn't...


----------



## nattymariax

been told to stay out of the whole thing  grr


----------



## Guest

nattymariax said:


> Unfortunately I can no longer help with this situation, I've been told by my so called 'friends' that I'm interfering by posting this up. Malibu has offered foster for this cat and they have refused, saying they want to keep it despite not even being allowed animals in their building. I am beyond words and so angry right now but I've been told to stay out of it. Last time I try and help...such a shame and I hope they have the resources and money they are going to need if the owner doesn't come forward and she has her babies where she is. :mad2:


It was actually my neighbour who would have been fostering the cat as she has no other animals, sorry they won't let anyone help hun. Just hope they know what they are doing and I really hope they know how hard it is raising kitten's. Well done for trying hun xx


----------



## emzybabe

I hope there not just thinking their might be some pretty spotty kittens in there worth a few bob. 
Have they/you put any posters up? I would be extremely upset if this was my cat, cats generally arn't "found" they belong to someone and are just having a wander.


----------



## TiflisRose

She is my cat. We have recently moved house. Do you still have her? Thank you so much. I have been asking daily round here and have spoken to the RSPCA. How do I get in touch?


----------



## nattymariax

TiflisRose said:


> She is my cat. We have recently moved house. Do you still have her? Thank you so much. I have been asking daily round here and have spoken to the RSPCA. How do I get in touch?


you'll have to give me your number to pass on to them, where have you moved to?


----------



## Guest

so glad the ownr has been found and they can be reunited soon x


----------



## TiflisRose

Still in Clifton. I'm not sure how to post a number offline.


----------



## claire & the gang

TiflisRose said:


> Still in Clifton. I'm not sure how to post a number offline.


Just click on nattymarias name & send in private message


----------



## Guest

claire & the gang said:


> Just click on nattymarias name & send in private message


I think you may have to have a certain amount of posts before you can pm anyone??


----------



## TiflisRose

Hi. Thank you everyone for your help. I have sent my number to you Nattymaria under "chat". Hope that is ok.


----------



## TiflisRose

Hi. I've not heard anything yet from the people who have my cat. Were you able to pass on my details? Thank you.


----------



## happysaz133

She is beautiful. But nattymaria, please check that the poster is definitely the owner. It would be very easy to say she belongs to me, getting a pedigree pregnant cat for nothing.

Not saying this is the case, just it happens.


----------



## Guest

I have a really bad feeling about this.



nattymariax said:


> Unfortunately I can no longer help with this situation, I've been told by my so called 'friends' that I'm interfering by posting this up. Malibu has offered foster for this cat and they have refused, saying they want to keep it despite not even being allowed animals in their building. I am beyond words and so angry right now but I've been told to stay out of it. Last time I try and help...such a shame and I hope they have the resources and money they are going to need if the owner doesn't come forward and she has her babies where she is. :mad2:


It appears to me Nattymariax friends don't want to give up the cat and want to keep her for themselves



emzybabe said:


> I hope there not just thinking their might be some pretty spotty kittens in there worth a few bob.
> Have they/you put any posters up? I would be extremely upset if this was my cat, cats generally arn't "found" they belong to someone and are just having a wander.


I'm thinking the people that have her are wanting to keep her for this reason.

I hope im wrong and she gets returned to her rightful owner.


----------



## Sammy123

It could also happen that those people wouldn't want to return a pregnant pedigree cat  I hope it is sorted out.


----------



## Guest

any update on this cat? x


----------



## TiflisRose

I still haven't heard anything. I can assure you I am the owner (I have millions of pics of her), and have other ways of proving it, but I am pleased that there is this caution as I wouldn't want someone else having her. The kittens are not going to be Bengal kittens so are essentially not going to be worth anything especially after all the cost involved with rearing kittens. I really hope to get a call soon telling me where she is.


----------



## TiflisRose

I'd also like to add that I have four small children who are missing her too. Yesterday, someone saw a poster of her that we have up around Clifton and called to say they thought they had found her but she had been run over. I had to examine this poor wretched cat that had been run over to make sure she was not my cat. My daughter was beside herself at the thought that this was our cat. We really hope to hear some positive news soon.


----------



## Taylorbaby

poor thing why wasnt she netuered at 5months of age? 
can they neuter her now or is she to far gone? looks like a seal mink from the pictures.


----------



## nattymariax

trying to get the owner/my friends in contact asap


----------



## nattymariax

Taylorbaby said:


> poor thing why wasnt she netuered at 5months of age?
> can they neuter her now or is she to far gone? looks like a seal mink from the pictures.


According to the vet she was too far gone to neuter, they were told to bring her back the next week but not sure whether they have or not...feel really hopeless


----------



## TiflisRose

Nattymaria, thank you. I know this is hard but could you text me their address or give us their names? I will go for a walk over to Pembroke Rd in a minute. This is extremely distressing for us but we are so grateful for your help.


----------



## TiflisRose

nattymariax said:


> According to the vet she was too far gone to neuter, they were told to bring her back the next week but not sure whether they have or not...feel really hopeless


I have called all the local vets and noone has said that they saw her. Which vet was it? Are these people likely to give her back if we call the contact numbers?


----------



## 5headh

I really hope this cat gets back to her real owner


----------



## nattymariax

TiflisRose said:


> I have called all the local vets and noone has said that they saw her. Which vet was it? Are these people likely to give her back if we call the contact numbers?


I've just tried to get hold of one of them..he said he'll call you later but he's in uni at the moment. Obviously I don't want to give out their contact numbers and I'm not sure who's number is on the posters.

But yes of course they will give her back if she belongs to you, they aren't like that at all. I think they are just annoyed at me and think I'm interfering


----------



## Sammy123

I am soooo keeping my fingers crossed that this cat is returned asap.


----------



## nattymariax

Hi everyone, I am pleased to say (fingers crossed) the owner is on her way to pick up the cat as we speak


----------



## Gullando

The cat has just been returned to her rightful owner 

you guys probably think we are terrible people (to a certain extent I dont blame you), but I have been doing my best to try and get this cat home, and am so glad now she is home... (Will mis having a cat around thou  )


----------



## TiflisRose

She is back safe and sound with her daughter and brother  My kids will be sooooo happy when they get back from school. We had been told she was chipped when we got her (as her brother is) so will now be taking her straight to be chipped. The reason she hasn't been neutered was that she was born with a deformity (we got her for free and she isn't a pedigree as such because of this) and we were told she may well not make it through that operation. She has been on the cat pill but clearly that didn't work this time. Gullando, if you would like one of the kittens we will be in touch. It's a shame this had to go down the route it did but we are just happy to have her back.


----------



## TiflisRose

Also, thank you again to Nattymaria. The cat is very special to us.


----------



## Gullando

I'm glad shes home safe  would be really happy if we could have a kitten, you have my number, so please feel free to contact me when the kittens are around


----------



## nattymariax

TiflisRose said:


> Also, thank you again to Nattymaria. The cat is very special to us.


you're welcome, please stick around on here in the cat section as we would love to stay updated and of course cute kitten pictures never go amiss


----------



## Guest

TiflisRose said:


> Also, thank you again to Nattymaria. The cat is very special to us.


Piccies please


----------



## TiflisRose

Have uploaded a few pics of my cat and her last litter but no idea how to show them here?


----------



## Aurelia

If you can't get her spayed why continue to let her out to get pregnant over and over? Please don't there really are too many cats and kittens in rescue to justify you letting more arrive in the world.

I'm glad you got her back, but please please please do no allow this to happen again.


----------



## Taylorbaby

TiflisRose said:


> She is back safe and sound with her daughter and brother  My kids will be sooooo happy when they get back from school. We had been told she was chipped when we got her (as her brother is) so will now be taking her straight to be chipped. The reason she hasn't been neutered was that she was born with a deformity (we got her for free and she isn't a pedigree as such because of this) and we were told she may well not make it through that operation. She has been on the cat pill but clearly that didn't work this time. Gullando, if you would like one of the kittens we will be in touch. It's a shame this had to go down the route it did but we are just happy to have her back.


Go back to the vets, she cant have 5 + litters a year or be left calling as she can die from this, im sure that they can neuter her, what 'deformity' is it? if she cant make is through neutering she may well died during kitten birth which is alot more traumatic, may not feed the kittens, you need to be reading up and getting a hell of alot of items in asap, call a local bengal breeder to mentor you, I breed bengals and they need a specialist up bringing, they arent like other cats, even if they are half moggie the bengal will be a dominant personality, or give her to a bengal breeder or expereinced foster until she has them and is neutered. If you need advice or a breeder near you PM me with your details and ill find one asap and get back to you, Poor girl  She should have still come with a pedigree so Im guessing that it wasnt a proper bengal breeder who bred her?


----------



## emzybabe

Taylorbaby said:


> Go back to the vets, she cant have 5 + litters a year or be left calling as she can die from this, im sure that they can neuter her, what 'deformity' is it? if she cant make is through neutering she may well died during kitten birth which is alot more traumatic, may not feed the kittens, you need to be reading up and getting a hell of alot of items in asap, call a local bengal breeder to mentor you, I breed bengals and they need a specialist up bringing, they arent like other cats, even if they are half moggie the bengal will be a dominant personality, or give her to a bengal breeder or expereinced foster until she has them and is neutered. If you need advice or a breeder near you PM me with your details and ill find one asap and get back to you, Poor girl  She should have still come with a pedigree so Im guessing that it wasnt a proper bengal breeder who bred her?


From the sounds of it the cat already has a daughter


----------



## emzybabe

TiflisRose we would love to see some pictures of her home safe


----------



## walkingcarpets

Gullando said:


> I'm glad shes home safe  would be really happy if we could have a kitten, you have my number, so please feel free to contact me when the kittens are around


Please make sure if you are in rented accommodation as I recall your friend saying something along the lines, the cat was in a place (before owner came to collect her) that doesn't allow pets.
*
'and they have refused, saying they want to keep it despite not even being allowed animals in their building. '*

Kittens are cute however if you don't have permission to keep a pet in your building, is not fair to do this even for short term.

@Tiflis Rose, happy your cat is back with you and children I imagine have missed her. Please go back to vet with view to get your girl spayed. This is the best you can do for her if she is special to you, also before giving out the kittens when they come, please CHECK the person(s) who have made enquiries have permission if they are in rented accommodation as is only fair to the kitten's future.

Thanks 

Thanks


----------

